# Here you can see a film about the new Audi A3 3.2 V6 with 250 hp



## deBORA (Oct 31, 2002)

http://www.altheg.com/audi/audi.WMV


----------



## lunch12 (Jul 25, 2003)

Thx for the film deBORA


----------

